# loco lowriders bc



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

hey all i am starting this topic because i am soon to be joining loco lowriders bc so all the other members can chat about whatever in here


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

you had better change your signature then :scrutinize:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i will soon probobly as soon as i join


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

LOCO LOWRIDERS BC 4 LIFEEEE


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 17 2005, 08:28 AM
> *LOCO LOWRIDERS BC 4 LIFEEEE
> [snapback]3281877[/snapback]​*


you teasing me :scrutinize: 



















































j/k


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

y aint u in skool fuzzy :scrutinize:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jun 16 2005, 03:30 PM
> *you teasing me :scrutinize:
> j/k
> [snapback]3281890[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

hey oxigen is there a bbq or something comeing up at loco?


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

o i have today off for an orthodontist appointment and y arent u at skool either


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

yer on tha 25th at tha shop. 3pm to wheneva. :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

kool
thanks my bike shood be done by then


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

ill post up some club pics tonite if i get a chance. cruise tonite!!


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i heard about that post heaps of photos


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

k kool :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

yea man, can't wait , wicked!


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 17 2005, 09:39 AM
> *yea man, can't wait , wicked!
> [snapback]3281951[/snapback]​*


man ur funny


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jun 16 2005, 03:41 PM
> *man ur funny
> [snapback]3281962[/snapback]​*


 it'll be alright when you're in the club, we'll do HEAPS of stuff with the bikes


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

he he he so true


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 17 2005, 08:46 AM
> * it'll be alright when you're in the club, we'll do HEAPS of stuff with the bikes
> [snapback]3281985[/snapback]​*


wdf


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jun 16 2005, 03:48 PM
> *wdf
> [snapback]3281999[/snapback]​*


wasup fellow club member


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

LocoLowridersBC FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 17 2005, 08:52 AM
> * LocoLowridersBC FOR LIFE!!!!
> [snapback]3282023[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:    :roflmao:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

u seriously wanna join? pm me if u do? :dunno:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

shit man, ever since i joined locolowriders, my life just go so much better!! all the chicks dig me and i've got so many friends!! thanks locolowriders for making my life amazing :tears:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

do you?????


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm in a whole different country, i'd be all on my own man


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

get ur friends wit lowriders to join to? weel send u plarques n shit :dunno:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't have any friends :roflmao:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

well just represent on lay it low then :thumbsup:  :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

alrighttt!!!


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

damn this bc sucks ass


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

FUCK YOU, LOCOLOWRIDERSBC PUT AN E-CAP IN YO ASS FOOL!!!


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 16 2005, 05:06 PM
> *FUCK YOU, LOCOLOWRIDERSBC PUT AN E-CAP IN YO ASS FOOL!!!
> [snapback]3282132[/snapback]​*


DONT MATTER YOU STILL SUCK


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i shit on fools like you :angry:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i shit on fools like you :angry:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

TWO TIMES


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caprice on Wirez_@Jun 17 2005, 09:09 AM
> *DONT MATTER YOU STILL SUCK
> [snapback]3282150[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

I am interested in joining Loco Lowriders. How do I do this. All my mates are whipped bitches and I'm sick of cruising by myself.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

Come down to the BBQ on the 25th n we will sort it out its $45 membership that includes C/P plaque t-shirt n hat


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2005, 02:02 PM
> *I am interested in joining Loco Lowriders. How do I do this. All my mates are whipped bitches and I'm sick of cruising by myself.
> [snapback]3283371[/snapback]​*


where are you from man. if ur in vic come down to tha shop on tha 25th for tha bbq. sign up den  :cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

locolowriders for life


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Jun 16 2005, 10:35 PM
> *Come down to the BBQ on the 25th n we will sort it out its $45 membership that includes C/P plaque t-shirt n hat
> [snapback]3283753[/snapback]​*


Unfortunately next w/e is ruled out and set aside for some serious work on my frame. May be a few weeks til I can get to Melb, since either doing stereo install to my wagon, working on bike, at work or broke. But definately will sign up when I can get down. Got a dragster to pick up down there so kill two birds...

btw from Kerang Vic (NE), bit over 3hrs from Melb

Cheers


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

my bike should be ready by the 25th... depending on the chrome plater and if i can get my parts done by then? ive set the body work aside for this weekend and im just doin my parts... my bars, pedals, and axel nuts maybe some other things


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

im poor


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

auslowridn, how old are u?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

im 14 y do u ask?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

hustle u got ur bike yet?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Jun 19 2005, 01:29 AM
> *im 14 y do u ask?
> [snapback]3289420[/snapback]​*


yea being 14 is that shit :biggrin: 

how old are the est of the loco lowriders?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

there is a guy like 12 or 13 then the rest are like 16+


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

yer well tha founders 26 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jun 19 2005, 10:59 AM
> *hustle u got ur bike yet?
> [snapback]3291568[/snapback]​*


nope, cant find a frame.. right now im just working on my bmx, getting some free left over car paint from top tech panels (panel beater place)


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Jun 20 2005, 05:59 PM
> *nope, cant find a frame.. right now im just working on my bmx, getting some free left over car paint from top tech panels (panel beater place)
> [snapback]3296460[/snapback]​*


i still got that frame if ur intrested??


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

ppl dont 4get bout tha bbq :biggrin: im jus gonna keep reminding ppl


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

josh u noe where i can get a cheap cylinder?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

to hold the air or wat?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

air cylinder


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

*BBQ 2MORRO PPL!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

YAY!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

bbq's are gay


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

mabe gay in england, but not in australia


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

i cant go to tha bbq im sick

DAMN


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Jun 25 2005, 01:13 PM
> *mabe gay in england, but not in australia
> [snapback]3317398[/snapback]​*


yea true, england doesnt have to right weather and shit. its not tradition in england.

someone get some photos of the bbq


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

gotta get my bike together then im off to the bbq ill get pics after i cant be stuffed now


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

BBQ was a good turn out apart from most mini truckers were at a show... apart from that i had some fun wid spark throwing i dont hav any pic camera was gay OXijen will post 2nite or 2moz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jun 24 2005, 03:37 AM
> *BBQ 2MORRO PPL!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3314391[/snapback]​*


COO:, WHAT TIME :cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

pics!!  :cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

thats it


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

wow all that work paid off


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

haha yea nice job dan


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

*cough* *cough* wata bout my pedals they wont b the same again


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

lol yer u better give em too me :scrutinize:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome pics man. I love the ones of the guys scraping their pedals. :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

arrrrrrrgggg SPARKS! damn wish i was there, hey did u guys go on a cruise aswell?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

great bbq :ugh:


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

this bike club sucks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many guys you got in your club and whos cars are them


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

was the dj playing some wack music?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

um well in the club i think we hav bout 15-20ppl the blu truck is Chris's and i aint sure bout the belair and thank ryan it was quite fun scrapen all that time :biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jun 26 2005, 08:04 AM
> *arrrrrrrgggg SPARKS!    damn wish i was there, hey did u guys go on a cruise aswell?
> [snapback]3320374[/snapback]​*


nup no cruise


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jun 26 2005, 09:00 AM
> *how many guys you got in your club and whos cars are them
> [snapback]3320495[/snapback]​*


theres more like 35-45 ppl in tha club atm but more to still sign up


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caprice on Wirez_@Jun 26 2005, 08:44 AM
> *this bike club sucks
> [snapback]3320453[/snapback]​*


how many ppl in your club exactaly??







































none? :uh:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Jun 26 2005, 09:51 AM
> * was the dj playing some wack music?
> [snapback]3320597[/snapback]​*


hustle man tha music was  u shud have cum


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

lol


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

i would of came, but had to take care of some bizzness  will there be another bbq?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

monthly BBQ's hustle :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

cool i'll try to come to next one.. oh but i got no bike


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

^^^wdf is that? it logs you out???


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

it's a riddle


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

hustle dont matter if u aint got ur bike i mean ppl were there on saturday with out theirs so yeh


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

like me  it will be finished by next month hopefully... i got $160 sittin round to blow on lowrider shit


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

u need the fork supports man :cheesy: and club membership fee :cheesy: and paint :cheesy:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

:uh: and what about the chrome and gold plating!!!!!!!! :ugh: 
quit ruinin my dreams! :tears:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

dw man ull have plenty for what auslow said. dunno bout chrome plating tho :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ruthlessvato (Jan 14, 2003)

hey guys next bbq is on sat. 16th july from 2:30 as usual.


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ruthlessvato were r u from


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessvato_@Jun 29 2005, 12:44 PM
> *hey guys next bbq is on sat. 16th july from 2:30 as usual.
> [snapback]3335461[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship: :worship: OUR GOD!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 


























































:biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jun 29 2005, 01:50 PM
> *ruthlessvato were r u from
> [snapback]3335822[/snapback]​*


the owner of loco?? paul??


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

sick hey paul i didnt no it was u


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is my bike wid the display just somethin basic for now :biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

awsome man


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ttt again gettin mi frame back this week aswell


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

y u postin that in here arnt u in SK?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

:roflmao: and he started this topic!!! :roflmao:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

cause he was gonna join LLBC but he changed his mind :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah thats rite and i dunno i like this topic its cool


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jul 3 2005, 05:02 PM
> *yeah thats rite and i dunno i like this topic its cool
> [snapback]3356411[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

gay :thumbsdown:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:uh: like ur avitar?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jul 3 2005, 06:11 AM
> *:uh: like ur avitar?
> [snapback]3356656[/snapback]​*


no i mean the homosexual kind of gay like your gay topic.


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

for a good example of gay look at a picture of ali


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jul 3 2005, 03:40 PM
> *for a good example of gay look at a picture of ali
> [snapback]3357781[/snapback]​*


a more accurate example would be this topic


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jul 4 2005, 11:40 AM
> *for a good example of gay look at a picture of ali
> [snapback]3357781[/snapback]​*


Or his bikes hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 3 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Or his bikes hahaha  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3357793[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

Stop fukin whoring in this topic


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Jul 4 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Stop fukin whoring in this topic
> [snapback]3359014[/snapback]​*


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ho-mo's


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

amazing...


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

pics from today


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

well those are tha good ones anyway :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looks real good 2nd last pic is the best


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 7 2005, 10:14 PM
> *looks real good 2nd last pic is the best
> [snapback]3374814[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: thnx man


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

nice pics... you should try different locations. graffiti gets boring.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

thanks yer weve just gotta find some good spots and i really gotta finish my bike. today i walked across melbourne!!loll


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

you should do some pics by the water again, those were cool.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

will do soon :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

i love the picture of me and joshes bike on the platform


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

by the way post the other pictures u took too please but not the wons with us in em lol


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:biggrin: my bikes finished tha piece of shit. if any of yous see it in real life youll understand :biggrin: im resprayin it in 2 months so its just a temp. thing :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looks real good... the paint is different, in a good way


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

what the fuck did you do hahaha


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

yes i know :uh:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i like it man


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

i like it to why do u reckon its a piece of shit lol


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

it doesnt look too bad


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

say wazz u reckon you could talk to tha chrome plater for us wen u go? weel talk at tha bbq :biggrin:


*<span style=\'color:red\'>BBQ THIS SAT PPL!!!!!*</span>


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

u like saying that u will say it everyday untill saturday


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

probably :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ha ha ha i hope i can go bbq this time :biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

*BBQ SAT PPL!!!*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

what the fuck is up with all the barbeques?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

in australia a bbq is like a big meeting. for us everyone from tha club and others affiliated with locolowriders have a bbq once a month to meet up, talk shit and get pissed. (drinking is for 18+  )


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

who thinks a realistic flame paintjob would look on my purple?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

here's the flames i did on my old frame, to give you an idea


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

sort of like the yellowy red flames in the centre of tha car but running down tha frame with little licks of flame running into tha skirts? who wreckons?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

those flames by me were shit ashhshyhd fkagm


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 13 2005, 11:13 PM
> *here's the flames i did on my old frame, to give you an idea
> [snapback]3405783[/snapback]​*


there not realistic tho. thats just stencil. thnx anyways


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

if u match the flames it will look sweet if not i dunno


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jul 13 2005, 06:15 AM
> *there not realistic tho. thats just stencil. thnx anyways
> [snapback]3405788[/snapback]​*


well just to give you an idea of what flames look like on a lowriderbike or whateverr :uh:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

yo auslowridn cant wait till sat. u gotta see my bike. i fucked it up so soo baddly :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds Horrible :cheesy: but really if u thought u fuked it up the first time it must b worse now


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

i see Dave is selling up.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EraSpeKtiV™_@Jul 15 2005, 10:28 PM
> *i see Dave is selling up.
> [snapback]3417352[/snapback]​*


dave? wdf?? :uh: you mean paul?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

and did you call about those rims EraSpeKtiV?


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Lowriders Website_
> *THIS BUSINESS IS FOR SALE
> Established cliental
> Retail outlet and Internet sales
> ...


thats what i read.

and no didn't ring up, as i'm not gettin wires anymore.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EraSpeKtiV™+Jul 16 2005, 01:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Warren, ASM Commercial 

thats tha guy whos selling it for him


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

fuzzylordin are u gonna join llbc?


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

most likely but i wont b for a while because i have 2 pay for alot of stuff very soon


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Jul 17 2005, 04:41 PM
> *most likely but i wont b for a while because i have 2 pay for alot of stuff very soon
> [snapback]3424581[/snapback]​*


thats kool


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

where can i get a cheap frame? i cant spend much cuz im saving up for an matt hoffman bmx 1st mabe


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

depends? street stylin bike from target=$100 :dunno:


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

how much is it to join Ox? and what do i get cheap?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

its $50 to join that includes Plaque, Hat & t-shirt and a 5% off discount card at loco..


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

that reminds me... gotta get that discount card on sat :0


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

wazza u been to tha electroplaters yet? :0


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Jul 18 2005, 09:28 PM
> *its $50 to join that includes Plaque, Hat & t-shirt and a 5% off discount card at loco..
> [snapback]3429352[/snapback]​*


hmmm, i'll think about it, if i'm allowed to, haha

how long would it take to get the plaque shipped upto newcastle?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

not long. :biggrin: couple of days man. you got a pic of your bike? just curious thats all


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

wuz up homie


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Jul 22 2005, 01:14 PM
> *not long. :biggrin: couple of days man. you got a pic of your bike? just curious thats all
> [snapback]3453275[/snapback]​*


it won't be finished for a month, so i'll wait til then to show u.

it's jus got the first coat of color, it should be painted entirely with clear by next weekend, then onto the chainguard and other parts for modifications.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jul 22 2005, 01:27 PM
> *wuz up homie
> [snapback]3453366[/snapback]​*


who?? :uh:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

the next bbq is the 20th of august. this one will be good. everyone better come. and lets hope JOSH doesnt fuck up anymore hoppers!!!!


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

mother f**K lol it wasnt my fault it was loose and i extended it and it came apart mayb i just wont come... nah i mite i dunno my lowrider seems to b fukin up alot now


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

whos comming to the next bbq? wazza are you? i really wanna see your bike man


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i mite b dunno if my bike will b coming tho...


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

fuck yea im comin! i need to pay of debts to lucas :uh: and i am itchin to show u guys my bike im gonna check out the chrome platers this week


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

any llbc members got new bikes they working on?
ive got 3 to work on


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

the 16" girls and mayb 2 boys frames *my bro is really out of it* he says he is gonna strip the frame of rust and he used Jif kitchen cleaner


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

dan where did u pull these 3 frames from!!! im thinkin bout gettin another street stylin but not sure about mods yet


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i gave him 1, he had to repaint his bondo lowrider, and he has the street stylin?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

yer im gettin rid of my bondo one so you prob wont see that till its finished and my mates riding it. just cut the seat post out of the street stylin. gonna rake it and spray it like my first lolo (pinstripes) and josh gave me a chicks frame. gonna build it for the misses lol


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

who thinks i can have my new bike in primer and rideable for this weekend?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Aug 14 2005, 09:19 AM~3614714
> *who thinks i can have my new bike in primer and rideable for this weekend?
> *


this weekend is right now :0


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Aug 14 2005, 06:19 AM~3614714
> *who thinks i can have my new bike in primer and rideable for this weekend?
> *


you could have it done in a day if you put your ass in gear :uh:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

yeh u prob could 5 days is plenty of time


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

fuck ive just realised i need forks. dont think it will be at the bbq


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

im doin my best to get there... im pretty sure ill make it  i need to get connections for chrome plating...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

shrimps


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

u comin out fuzz?


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

man i dunno we gotta do all this stuff 4 my mums party ill try 2 come out tho :thumbsup:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

pics from todays bbq....


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

....


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

bike pics please


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

no bikes today.. cause weather was forcasted rain and then it didnt


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

oooh man wish i coulda come... fucken ryan bailed on me at the last minute he said the sandy line was fucked up n delayed........... wehens the next bbq schedueled for? i really wanna show my bike to u guys!!!!! plus i wanna talk to paul about chhrome plating


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Aug 20 2005, 02:55 AM~3661402
> *pics from todays bbq....
> *



Yo that red toyota pick up is my favorite kind of truck ever !!!!! i love those old school body trucks ,, great for BAGGIN!!!!!! also the nissan napsi pickup with that primer bed !!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

yeh that nissan with the primered back wasnt bagged but it had some mad sounds coming out of it :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

next bbq is 18th wazz.. and yeh micky's truck is nice


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

hey llbcers out there. my fucking comp crashed :angry: :angry: :angry: im using the comp from school  if any of yous wanna get in touch with me pm me on this or DUT. i check em out like once a week


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

hey man how u been.. u gonna come Sep 11 for the Channel [ V ] thing?


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

hook me up with loco bc heres a pic of my bike soon due to get body work done"tank and rear skirts" im from sydney btw


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@Sep 3 2005, 03:27 PM~3743764
> *hook me up with loco bc heres a pic of my bike soon due to get body work done"tank and rear skirts" im from sydney btw
> *


pm me


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

and im not sure josh coz i bought a truck and im suposed to pick it up on sunday  but im going to try and reorganise it


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

i got my truck :biggrin: tomorrows bbq was cancelled due to the grandfinal but the next one should be soo. also cruises will start soon since its warming up... lucas prob wont organise them but if i call a couple of ppl weel cruise


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

on cup day east side b.c are doin a B.B.Q cruise.. From 11 a.m on the banks of the yarra opposite the Botanic gardens.. i suggest we try and get as man LLBC'rs out there..


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

dont count on me bein ther man... ive already arranged to kick back wit mates and bet on horses haha


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT  ox post ur pics from today... 3 man cruise! 
   SCRAPE SQUAD/SPARK SQUAD


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

pics from today ay :biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)




----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

when we cruising next scrape squad?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

wen it aint rainin :dunno: anytime we all on holudays


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

post up all the bikes from loco thinking of joining need to no what i am up aganist


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

man u dont compete in the club.. just role wat u like..


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

theres always abit of competing in any club its not like my shit is better than your shit its just look what i got that you dont or most respect out of what you can build but still like you said everyones freinds at they end of they day


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

tru i spose.. but also there are some members we dont even see often


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

dude post up some bikes


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

rebooted my comp i got no pics


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

thats why when you format your shit you back it up first :twak:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

look back through the pages of this thread and look for my old topics... i have a photo one bout 40 pages back...


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

oh yeah and there isnt much competing in the club.... me and wazz build the best rolling frames and noone can compare to the shit weve built


----------

